# How do you rebuild sexual attraction?



## hurtinghome (Mar 10, 2015)

My spouse and I are losing attraction toward each other and don't know what to do. Any suggestions???


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

hurtinghome said:


> My spouse and I are losing attraction toward each other and don't know what to do. Any suggestions???


What helps for us is getting away. Away from kids and jobs and duties. 

Just the two of us spending time together doing something we both love. For us, that is the ocean. Walking on the beach. Going out to nice suppers. Spending a bunch of time alone together.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

What factors are involved with attraction for you both? Is is just physical appearance? Behavior? 

How long have you been married and when did it start? Do either of you have another person you are attracted to that is a friend?


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

1. Each of you gets to throw away ten pieces of clothing you are sick and tired of seeing each other in and they get replaced with 15 new pieces of clothing that you pick out together. I follow the 3 colors per shirt rule. Never buy a shirt with 2 or fewer colors. 

2. Be nicer and more thoughtful 

3. Actively flirt

4. NEVER leave the house or arrive at the house without a kiss and hug hello and goodbye and not some grandparent bull$**** hug and kiss but a passionate sexy wet mother phucker 

5. Send a funny, sexy or sweet text once a day. "Thinking of you xoxo" is a good start

6. Date your spouse three times a month minimum without the kids Dinner and ANY activity and intimacy before during or after is vital 

7. DO not use your phone in their presence except for emergencies. Make it a point to excuse yourself and step away if you need to make a call because you need to be undistracted when in their presence

8. Take better care of yourself diet, hygiene, clothing, appearance, manners

9. Get passionate about something new 

10. Cook/garden/shop/travel/laugh together

11. Put in some extra effort to make each other smile

12. Be more mindful of your spouses favorite things and then arrange for them. 

13. Think of each other not yourself

14. Fake it till you make it with a positive attitude as things improve

15. Thank your spouse for doing or saying SPECIFIC things you like and tell them you appreciate what they do to support your happiness

16. Read a book on flirting, conversation, charm, charisma

17. get your $hit MORE together than it is a little bit every day

18. Declutter a room, closet, whatever

19. Redecorate the bedroom with some new anything

20. Have your spouse pick out a fragrance they want to smell on you

21. Buy your spouse a greeting card that's says your my it baby LOL

22. Stop being a lazy ba$tard and TRY HARDER. You get out what you put in

Off the top of my head start there and you will be more attracted to each other guaranteed.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Joe Cool said:


> 1. Each of you gets to throw away ten pieces of clothing you are sick and tired of seeing each other in and they get replaced with 15 new pieces of clothing that you pick out together. I follow the 3 colors per shirt rule. Never buy a shirt with 2 or fewer colors.
> 
> 2. Be nicer and more thoughtful
> 
> ...


Guaranteed?

I'd like to apply for my refund. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Grayson said:


> Guaranteed?
> 
> I'd like to apply for my refund.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*:iagree: Me too!*


----------

